# Bait and Tackle in SGI?



## blakefallin (Jun 4, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good one?  Gonna be heading down there in a couple of weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 4, 2015)

There are a couple on the island. Survivors, Fishermans Headquarters, Island Outfitters, Island Adventures...all have the general stuff. The first two have live bait. There is also Fisherman's Choice in East Point which is good. 

Personally, I stock up with anything I might need before going as the prices get a little higher the closer you get to the Island.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 4, 2015)

Get your license online before you go as well, will save you some time.


----------



## paulgadawg (Jun 4, 2015)

Fisherman's Choice hands down. They open at 5:30am while others open at 7.


----------



## jcbcpa (Jun 5, 2015)

paulgadawg said:


> Fisherman's Choice hands down. They open at 5:30am while others open at 7.



Yep this. Also ask them about their fresh shrimp.
Yesterday they had very nice (12 or so to the pound) shrimp for $7.50.


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 5, 2015)

Fishermans choice is my go to place and they was only 50 cents higer on gulp and they are a family owned store that treats you like somebody. Charles will help ya out with what fish is doing.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jun 5, 2015)

paulgadawg said:


> Fisherman's Choice hands down. They open at 5:30am while others open at 7.



They are also the nicest folks around SGI.


----------



## blakefallin (Jun 6, 2015)

Sounds like fisherman's choice is my best bet. Thanks guys


----------



## Rabun (Jun 15, 2015)

blakefallin said:


> Sounds like fisherman's choice is my best bet. Thanks guys



Agreed! 

Fishermans HQ on the island is now closed


----------



## alan (Jun 18, 2015)

Rabun said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Fishermans HQ on the island is now closed



Yes we just got back from SGI and Larry closed up shop. He was quite a character!


----------



## Rabun (Jun 25, 2015)

alan said:


> Yes we just got back from SGI and Larry closed up shop. He was quite a character!



Larry was a hoot.  I hope he still is and doing ok.  the HQ was an institution...been going there since...not sure...I know the bridge had a $2 toll though.


----------

